# Cherub Heating Element



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi

I just got a new Cherub and its my first HX machine so was wondering is it normal for the heating element to constantly go on and off? I turned it on this morning 30 mins ago and at first it was turning it on and off every 30 - 60 seconds and now its doing it every 1-2 mins. I would assume it would leave it on until it thinks its heated? Also loud clicks when it turns it on and off.

Hopefully its normal!

Thanks


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

I have a Bambino and have noticed it clicking quite loudly when the element is going on and off, i think it may be down to the pressure switch that?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I asked Fracino and they said its normal to hear that sound on and off continuously as its heating the water and as soon as temp drops it will click back on.


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

nekromantik said:


> I asked Fracino and they said its normal to hear that sound on and off continuously as its heating the water and as soon as temp drops it will click back on.


I agree that this is perfectly normal behaviour, apart from some of your timings! When you first switch on the machine it will heat the water until the boiler reaches a certain pressure, at which point the pressure stat will turn off the heating element (and you will hear a click). As the boiler cools and the pressure drops below a certain level (probably around .9 bar - see the gauge on the front) the heating element kicks back in. This cycle continues all the while the machine is switched on. This is what you are experiencing and hearing (the "click" on my old Cherub was quite loud!)

I would have expected the boiler to first turn off (and the first click) after a few minutes, not 30 seconds, so hopefully this is just you losing track of time a little . I find the the machine cycles more all the time it is heating up, presumably because the temperature drops quicker as the heat is transferred to all of the cold components (including the group). Once up to temp it tends to slow right down, but this is influenced by other factors such as ambient temperature etc. I haven't actually timed it, but I would guess the boiler switches on for 15 seconds every 5 minutes or so(?), maybe slightly more often.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

SimonN said:


> I agree that this is perfectly normal behaviour, apart from some of your timings! When you first switch on the machine it will heat the water until the boiler reaches a certain pressure, at which point the pressure stat will turn off the heating element (and you will hear a click). As the boiler cools and the pressure drops below a certain level (probably around .9 bar - see the gauge on the front) the heating element kicks back in. This cycle continues all the while the machine is switched on. This is what you are experiencing and hearing (the "click" on my old Cherub was quite loud!)
> 
> I would have expected the boiler to first turn off (and the first click) after a few minutes, not 30 seconds, so hopefully this is just you losing track of time a little . I find the the machine cycles more all the time it is heating up, presumably because the temperature drops quicker as the heat is transferred to all of the cold components (including the group). Once up to temp it tends to slow right down, but this is influenced by other factors such as ambient temperature etc. I haven't actually timed it, but I would guess the boiler switches on for 15 seconds every 5 minutes or so(?), maybe slightly more often.
> 
> ...


Yeah my timings may be off haha

After a cold switch on it heats up for around 1-3 mins and then clicks off and keeps on and off for around 15 mins when it starts to do it less often. So it does seem to do it less as machine warms up which makes sense.

Steam wand on this is so hard to get right haha so I am getting a smaller tip for it.


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

nekromantik said:


> Yeah my timings may be off haha
> 
> After a cold switch on it heats up for around 1-3 mins and then clicks off and keeps on and off for around 15 mins when it starts to do it less often. So it does seem to do it less as machine warms up which makes sense.
> 
> Steam wand on this is so hard to get right haha so I am getting a smaller tip for it.


Yes, the steam power is a little too much at times! In fact, as a temporary fix (until you receive the smaller tip) try plugging two of the holes with a bit of cocktail stick - worked a treat for me (I laugh, but it works, honestly!!!!)


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

SimonN said:


> Yes, the steam power is a little too much at times! In fact, as a temporary fix (until you receive the smaller tip) try plugging two of the holes with a bit of cocktail stick - worked a treat for me (I laugh, but it works, honestly!!!!)


haha!

I dont have any of those sadly. Should have tip on Monday.

coffeebean was kind enough to tell Fracino to provide one.


----------

